# My Extreme Power Pics/ Report



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

just finished building up my first colnago a couple weeks ago and finally getting around to posting some pics. here are the specs.

extreme power ST01 50 sloping
full campy record 10 carbon group
deda superzero post
deda newton shallow drop bars
deda zero stem
SLR fibra saddle
chris king headset
look keo classic pedals
easton ec70 wheelset w conti gp4000s

for those interested in the set-up specs, i'm running a 110mm stem, 2cm of spacers and a saddle height of 74.5cm. the bike weighs in at a shade over 17lbs.

as far as riding impressions go, i've logged both distance rides with lots of climbing and short flat fast rides. my primary comparison point is my old trusty steel guerciotti slx. for starters the EP is smooth and quiet on the flats. the frame soaks up all the bumps in the road and is every bit as comfortable as my steel bike. i did a 75 mile ride with climbs and spent about 5 hours in the saddle... no problem whatsoever... i felt like i could've gone another two hours. so the EP will definitely knock out centuries with the utmost of ease and comfort. on the fast flat sections, acceleration was sharp and immediate, but once rolling, it felt more or less like my steel bike. its on the climbs where i feel the biggest difference. the EP is about 4.5 lbs lighter than the steel bike and the weight difference is easily felt on grades over 4%. i was floating up climbs that i do on a regular basis and felt like i was going much faster and expending less energy than ever before. the frame is super stiff and feels so efficient on the hills. the biggest improvement over the steel bike is when i get out of the saddle on climbs. i feel like i can downshift an extra gear over the steel bike and use the same amount of energy, plus i can stay out of the saddle longer without my heart rate blowing up. to classify the extreme power as a sprinters bike and not a climbing one is grossly underestimating the frame. i'm sure the extreme c with its lightweight climbs a bit better but the EP is not far behind. i haven't really pushed the frame hard on the descents yet b/c i am still getting used to the handling and developing that trust and confidence in it. it does feel super twitchy over my steel bike though. the handling feels good but at the same time i feel like i have to pay attention at all times or lose my line, whereas with my guerciotti, i can almost fall asleep in the saddle and the bike would steer itself in whatever line it was already on. 

i should note that my steel bike was equipped with centaur/ chorus components and the record 10 carbon just blows it away. shifting is smoother, more precise, quieter and inspires much more confidence... braking is solid and the ultra torque system just feels more efficient at transferring power. the upgraded components feels like it might make more of a difference than the frame but both together... no contest.

so needless to say, i'm pretty pleased with the overall look/ set-up and the ride quality of the EP... the only drawback to the bike is being paranoid every time a rock hits the frame or sweating bullets whenever i'm torquing a bolt to the frame. i know carbon is strong but all the horror stories man... but i suppose this paranoia will eventually subside the more time i put in the saddle and the more confidence i develop in the bike. oh, and i forgot to mention the other major drawback... now that is project is done, i can't help but think about the next one... its a slippery slope ain't it?


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Really nice. I wouldn't change anything. Specially bottle cages fit nicely to frame graphic, may are ask what cages are those ?

Congrats !


----------



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

the cages are prorace red from PBK... they were hell of cheap... like 14 quid, which beats the elite moro's that can run about 50USD. i didn't think about the graphics at the time but when they went on the bike, i thought yah, it looks pretty good. thanks!


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn. Cages were "out of stock."

Race fit, white bar tape and saddle, shallow bars: you can never go wrong with those. :thumbsup:

BTW: did you happen to weight the frame ?


----------



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

from what i remembered, the frame w/out fork was right around ~1180 grams... i forget how much the uncut fork weighed but i do remember that the massive colnago expander plug for the carbon fork weighed in at a whopping 70 grams...


----------



## 27davidson (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful build up.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice! 

Of course you will feel this bike has it over your 'steely' one. Many will scold me for saying, but steel bikes are not the best performers any more and I don't find them particulary 'buttery smooth'. Just a bit heavy.
Don't get me wrong, I do think if you like steel, by all means ride one. I still have my old 80's race bike and I ride it now and again...with some nostalgic pleasure and fond memories.
Don Hanson


----------

